
Show HN: oh⋅my⋅palette − palette color maker written in scheme - amirouche
https://github.com/amirouche/ohmypalette
======
amirouche
direct link:
[https://amirouche.github.io/ohmypalette/](https://amirouche.github.io/ohmypalette/)

